# Enzo is driving me absolutely up the wall and I can't take it much more



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I feel like such a b*tch, but I'm about to start crating him all the time. He whines to go outside, but when we let him out, he lunges at the (glass) back door, barking and scratching at it. He throws his whole weight at it OVER AND OVER. He also does this randomly when he's outside - just runs to the door, lunges and barks. I've tried ignoring him, which works temporarily except for the fact that I have to worry about him flinging himself through a glass door. I've tried making him come inside, but then it's a game of me chasing him around the back yard, which just makes the whole thing worse. We also have 2 leads (no fence around the back yard, so one for him and one for Hunter). They're on a line going across the whole back yard so that they have their run of the yard. If Enzo is staying out, but Hunter wants in, and we go out to untangle the leads, Enzo lunges at us. He barks and tries to bite the lead out of our hands. I know he's not trying to bite us, he's trying to take the lead. If we don't hook the end of it to the back door, he'll carry the other lead around the yard with him like it's some sort of prize. My father in law is threatening to either kick us out or make us get rid of Enzo if we don't get him to stop this behavior. When he's in the house, he BARKS AND BARKS AND BARKS. Non-stop. It doesn't matter how much exercise he's gotten or if someone plays with him. He just wants to bark. And the humping - OMG. He humps Hunter CONSTANTLY. I try to redirect and get him involved in something else, which either results in him ignoring me or him barking like a madman. I don't know what to do, but I'm about to go crazy. I don't want to make him sit in "time-out" all the time, but I don't know how else I can keep him from acting like this. Jeff and I (and his dad) are all fighting about it non-stop. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

A few questions:
1. How old is Enzo?
2. How much exercise does he get (what kind and for how long)?
3. Is this new behavior?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

One more: Is he neutered or intact?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is just over 14 months old. His exercise varies (the weather has been HORRIBLE this winter), and I know that the fact that he isn't getting as much exercise makes it worse, but we're doing the best we can. This behavior didn't happen in the warmer weather. It's more of a winter thing, as far as I can tell, but we'll see when warm/dry weather rolls around. I don't mean what I said about crating him all the time. I'm just going nuts. I really think he does it because he wants one of us outside with him. And I get that he LOVES snow and rain, but I don't. It's cold and it's wet and it's not my cup of tea.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's still intact. 

I will add that he only humps Hunter and his bed. That's it. So it doesn't overly concern me, but if we have company over, it just doesn't work for them. lol


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you hit the nail on the head when you made these two points: that it seems to be weather related (ie happening more in the winter and that his exercise is lessened because it's cold. I think the lack of exercise because of the cold is why you think it's seasonal. 

Ranger went a little bonkers when he hit about a year and half, and my brother's dog is going through the same thing right now. I had to double Ranger's walks and my brother is currently walking his dog 2 hours a day plus 3 trips to the dog park a week in order to stop his dog's pent-up energy induced behaviours, which sound a little similar. Pacing inside the house, whining at random and constant wanting to go outside and in. 

So how much exercise a day is Enzo getting? If his behaviour is bad enough that your father-in-law is threatening eviction, then you don't have much choice but to get out and walk him even when the weather is crappy. It sucks, I know. Ranger was going mental last week when we had temps of -20 C for two weeks...I had to break down his hour walks into 3 20 min walks a day. There was NO way for us to be out for an hour at a time. Now it's warmer outside so all the snow is melting and it's disgusting and sloppy. My pants were soaked to the knees when I got in and Ranger was covered in filth. BUT he's happy and laying down right now. 

If you don't want to walk Enzo more, what about taking him to an off-leash park? Throwing a ball down a hill with a chuckit for 30 mins. Use kibble dispensing toys for all his meals. Increase his obedience training so he's tired. Work on recall outside: recall him and reward 20 times a day. There's ton to do with him mentally if you can't get outside...but it sounds like he really needs more physical exercise at this point. The good news is that it's probably just a phase and he'll settle down eventually but for now, I'd definitely be increasing his exercise.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Having him neutered may help settle him down some, but it's not a guarantee. A few things come to mind. The first is he is an adolescent and is in a stage where he will test your patience daily (at least Brady did). The second is exercise. I know the winter has been tough, for us too, but these young guys will literally bounce off the walls if they don't get enough. You need to get out and walk him and run him in the yard. If the weather is really bad, play fetch in the house. If you have stairs inside, throw a ball or some other toy down the stairs so he has to run up and down them. Practice obedience or teach him to do tricks. The mental activity tires them out too. Which brings me to my next thought...are you still training with him? Obedience training is a must at this age (in my opinion) to keep them on track when they test to see what they can get away with. Your observation about the seasons can be true too. Many dogs are much friskier in the cold weather. The constant barking and throwing himself at the door are a concern. Hopefully they are just due to lack of exercise and need for a refresher obedience class. But they can also be signs of anxiety so if they don't improve I'd talk to your vet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He sounds like my Danny when he was going through the same stage and we were supposed to be keeping him low key because of his elbows. Same behavior, minus the humping. Pacing. Barking. HARASSING.... 

You need to set a routine and keep to it. This includes a training routine. This includes a daily walk. This includes reinforced settle time in the evening, with him on leash until he learns to settle.

The barking and pacing behavior sounds like boredom to me. He wants attention and he wants interaction with you. Like the whole in-and-out thing sounds like he wants to go out to play, and he wants somebody out there to PLAY with him.

Danny was still a super high energy golden until he was 5 or 6, but getting him out for daily walks and doing the whole training thing with him all the time did cut down on the "gotta move" HARASSMENT stuff in the evenings and helped us survive his "run around" years. 

Must confess... the barking never stopped though.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We were supposed to start back to class this Sunday, but not enough people signed up. It got pushed back to the 27th. I cannot WAIT. 

Oh, and my FIL threatens eviction for just about everything so...he's just kind of a jerk-off like that.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Have you considered that Enzo's behavior is a reaction to some of the stress in your life? I know things have been tough lately.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

You don't need to wait for a class to work on obedience training. Not only will regular training help him learn new skills it will prevent boredom and tire him out at the same time.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

For the door, maybe try hanging a old cookie pan below door knob. Drill two holes for string. Logan is a clawer.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Keep in mind, he is at the exact age that a lot of people get rid of their young Goldens for these exact reasons. Take a deep breath, come up with some ideas for running some energy off of him, that will make a big difference. I know it's not pleasant in your weather, but you may have to just bite the bullet, dress warm and take him for a long walk or run every day.

Can you put stops on the tie out run that will keep him from getting to the back door? We had to put our beagle on a line like what you describe, and we had to put stops a few feet away from the posts so she couldn't wrap the lead around it.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

My sympathies to you for sure. I'm going thru much the same with Bogey, 10 months old. What you have here is an unruly teenager who really wants the keys to your car and a six pack, some girls and to go raise ______!!! My trainer told me as much and I'm using all kinds of things to refocus all the energey. old coffee containers with ropes tied to them fascinate Bogey for some reason. Even more than his regular toys. Raw, large marrow bones entertain him for almost 2 hours. Also try the big Kong wobbler that you can fill with kibble. They knock it all around to get the pieces out. Bogey is doing the same thing as Enzo. Wants in, wants out, wants in again and out again. Just try some of those things and lots of exercise. Again, totally sympathize!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We had those stops, but got rid of them because he was literally pulling the whole line down to get to the back door. For such a light dog, he's got some MUSCLE. We do work on obedience stuff, he eats some of his meals out of the wobbler, etc. I really hope it gets better as it gets warmer.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I hope things will get better for you now that the weather is hopefully improving will make it easier to get Enzo outside on a more regular basis. Tucker is about the same age as Enzo and I can see the "Teen Rebel" coming out in him these last couple of weeks. He has decided it is soooo much fun to jump the fence into the neighbor's yard, he ignores me at times and is constantly wanting to go out, come in, go out, come in. Hang in there, Sam, I am sure that it will get better! Just keep thinking of the nice spring days to come and nice long walks with your boy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I found that one of the most energetic goldens I have ever owned calmed down well with mental exercise when it was impossible to do physical exercise. If I worked her brain hard for 20 minutes/day, it was like we had run a marathon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, Enzo and I spent about 30 minutes learning a new trick (that he now knows, but refuses to do without me leading him with a treat). We're working on "spin left". Once he gets it down and will do it without me "helping" him, we'll learn "spin right". Maybe by the time we have both of these down to a science, it'll be warmer and we can resume our longer walks.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would stop using the lines for a few weeks. 1) To prevent him from practicing inappropriate behavior 2) So you can start to teach him new habits 3) So we can see if we can decrease his anxiety/arousal.

No matter how inconvenient it is....take him out on leash to potty. Go for walks. And then do lotsa silly training games indoors. But I would defintiely take a break from the lines for a while....


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We've been playing a lot inside and that has helped us to give Samantha the exercise that she needs... it's been raining constantly here. Sounds like you have a teenager on your hands. When Samantha was that age we had a few random behaviors (chewing mostly) that had disappeared and then returned briefly. Maybe getting Enzo fixed would help a bit? 

Good luck, and hopefully it will warm up soon so that everyone (myself included) can get some more exercise!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

HI..... I have the same issue with Jake, he is almost 5 now. I believe the pattern started when he was a pup and we didn't have a fenced yard. He got used to me always being out with him. When he was about Enzo's age we put it electric fence. That is when the problems started. I would let him out and minutes later he would come barking and banging on the door. Even if the other dogs were put with him. I'd open the door and he would run away.Or he would ask to go out and wouldn't walk through the door if I didn't walk out. He would just stand there and bark at me. Once when I tried to leave him out and ignore him. He figured out what room I was in and stood outside that window barking.
Fast forward to today. We have been in FL for a year, and have 2 acres of fenced property. Since getting here I have been able to be more active with the dogs in general.I am working with a trainer, doing rally and agility with Bella and Finn. I spend a lot of time in and out of the house during the day with all the dogs training and playing. Gradually he has just gotten better about being out alone, and even sleeps on the front porch.
I think it has been the mix of activities and the change of scene is what has lessened the frenetic barking. He still barks but not as bad and will stay out much longer alone. I hope you can find a way to deal with this at least until the weather gets better. It is such a drag when the weather is bad and you can't get out. Good Luck!.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I think Enzo just wants you to come out and play with him, it's more fun when you are out there with him. It was years before Duncan wanted to stay outside alone, and even then he'd come in shortly after I did


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of walking when it's pouring rain or sleeting outside. And I don't love that on rainy days I often end up having to throw Rookie in the tub when we get home to give him a quick rinse off. But I'd rather do that twice a day and have the whole thing over in 30-45 minutes than I would listen to Rookie whine and deal with him misbehaving all day. Honestly, I truly believe it's better to just gear up and go for a walk in miserable weather. I just leave a change of clothes for me and a towel or two for the dog ready for our return.

It's less of an issue now that Rookie is almost four, but when he was younger he could be absolutely OBNOXIOUS when he didn't get enough exercise.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm just so ready for this winter to be over. We got the snow dumped on us over and over again. A lot of times, it wasn't about me not being willing to gear up for his walk. It was more about the fact that the roads were complete ice and a hazard to walk on (both because of the risk of falling and the risk of cars spinning out and hitting you), or the snow was up so high that you literally couldn't walk through it.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Can you find a used old treadmill on craigslist or someplace else? If you can get him to walk on that he could burn off all kinds of energy. I know it worked for a friend of mine who has a lab. 

Davis does something similar. He will sit by our slider and want to be let out, but then stands outside looking in. He wants us to go out with him. Then we just practice some sit/stays or something very simple for about 10 minutes. I toss a ball around and then he comes in. We got him fixed and he seemed to mellow slightly. We were going to wait until he was 2, but did it at 19 months. I hope you figure something out that makes everyone feel a little better. 

Oh and maybe you can try stuffing a Kong with peanut butter and freeze it. Takes about 2 hours of work to get the peanut butter out. A little messy in the house, but great for outside.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I feel your pain. Maggie is 15 months and even though she's female, she is suffering from cabin fever. I walk her every chance I get, but I am human and the weather does bring limitations to what I'm capable and willing to endure. I want to get Maggie into agility or something. Maggie has been a very naughty girl. Misbehaves when I walk her, biting at my coat and pulling and biting at the leash. Showing me her pearly whites, like she's trying to intimidate me. I firmly say "no." I have even shown her my pearly whites in return. I think Maggie likes a game of one upmanship! "Anything you can do, I can do better!" She ate two socks the other night and my DH woke me up at 3am and said "Maggie just threw up." I put my gloves on and inspected the contents, to find two socks! Dumb dog seems to be getting dumber! I'm so careful of keeping things put away and she found some socks some where! My father passed away last month and I am working on those issues. We still have a lot of snow to melt and it's been cold, wet and rainy these past few days. As much as I hate to say it, "I'd rather be checking my dog for ticks," than trucking through our current weather. Spring can't get here quick enough! I hope things get better for you and Enzo. I hope things get better for Maggie and me!


----------



## Gator (Nov 2, 2009)

To Enzo's Mom - you have a difficult situation that may need a few more months to improve. Holly, at 16 months, is exhibiting the same adolescent behavior that is driving me nuts - jumping up on people, biting the leash and my hands that happen to be holding the leash, trying to chase bicyclists, trying to catch cars and so on. All of this misbehavior are things Holly used to do months ago but stopped though a lot of training - you can imagine how that makes me feel!

Anyway, I try to focus on the bad things she is NOT doing - she doesn't have accidents in the house, she doesn't EAT the house and furnishings, she sleeps in her crate ALL NIGHT. I try to get her as much exercise as weather permits and come up with games to play with her when the weather is the pits. But most of all, I try to remember that she is still a puppy and that this phase will eventually pass and she will be, like the golden puppy I had 23 years ago, my best friend. Oh, and I also ignore the unsolicited comments like "have you ever thought of training her?" or "my son-in-law (who happens to live 2,000+ miles away) could fix that right away, too bad you two don't live closer to each other" or "well, she is a puppy but will be better in two or three more years." :doh:

Hang in there and good luck.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

*Bike Riding*

It has been a difficult winter to walk dogs here in MI! Now that the streets are clear of ice and snow we are back to bike riding in the neighborhood.

I taught Cody to trot next to me while I ride a bike when he was Enzo's age. Cody is 7 now and I'm so glad I took the time to train this because I can't walk far or fast and biking is a huge engery drainer! 

Start by walking Enzo in heel position pushing the bike on your right side. Walk a ways like this. Put on you "this is very serious work/business face" - zero tolerance of acting up. I use a flexi leash by hooking my right thumb in the leash handle while holding the right handle bar, the ribbon drapes over my left thumb while holding the left handle bar. This is case of an emergency - I lift my thumbs and the whole leash falls and doesn't pull me over. I've only had to do this once in 6 years. (dumb squirrel).

Then move the bike on your left said and Enzo on the left of the bike for him to get used to being right next to the bike. Walk a ways like this. Then sit on the bike and scoot with your feet for a ways. Gradually get you feet on the peddles. 

Have a command to correct any trying to wander. Mine is: "Get it in!"

Once they get in that 'dog sled mode trot' then they can just keep going. I go a mile like this and it seems to be just right for Cody. We bike year round as long as the street in clear. I don't care about the temp. We went this morning - it was 14.

My hands are not exactly in the picture as I described in my instructions. I should have had my left hand on the handle bar. But you can see how for safety reasons it would be good to be able to drop a leash, get off the bike and retrieve your dog than to have the dog attached to the bike and pull you over.

I hope you can try this and I hope You and Enzo can make biking work for you. It would really help.
Take care.
Connie and Cody:wavey:


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Cody'sMom - great pic! He sure has good bike manners! Gorgeous fellow, too.

Ranger also gets biked with in the summer...I can't wait to get him out again as a good bike ride, even for 20 min at a slow pace, wears him out greatly. Unfortunately, we've just got another half foot of snow dumped on us so the streets won't be clear for awhile. Until then, we're walking a path in the sidewalks in the neighbourhood!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel for you, if I miss one day taking this crew out they will drive me up the wall.

This might sound funny, weired but I been packing them up in the van and just driving them to the tennis court when the weather was too bad to walk.

20 to 30 minutes of ball throwing will do wonders


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sam I hear you about the winter. It was really rough for us this year. It caught me too, differently but none the less. However I firmly agree with Bay Beams. You can't wait for your classes. I also think while the classes will be good, they won't 'change' his behavior. Only you can do that and it take TOTAL commitment from all parties. 

First of all you have to commit to his exercise. Yup it is still cold, but you have to do it. No do not start biking Enzo yet, he is not old enough. Is Hunter still intact? If you have two male dogs intact in the same house, it could be adding to your frustration. Yes two intact males can live together, but they need proper training and exercise so they are not feeding off each other. Personalities could be what is getting Enzo in trouble. In our house Gabby is the instigator, and Quinn takes it. Gabby is the one we have to watch but TRUST me, Quinn eggs her on when we are trying to control the situation. It is not just one dog. 

I have 4 dogs, we have to get them out pretty much every day. I commit each dog to a minimum of 5 days a week. Rotating who is off when so we can manage the exercise. Those one or two days they are not getting out could be bad weather (rain) or maybe doing something focus intense at home instead. They still work, just maybe not a walk. We rotate frisbee games at the park, long walks, bike runs (with the older two), hikes at Hines Park, and we have 3 dogs in training classes. It is A LOT of work, do not kid yourself. 

At the risk of sounding like a meanie whenever I hear someone saying their dogs energy is out of control, my first thought is what have YOU done to control it. If you are not getting Enzo out for vigorous exercise for a minimum of 1 hour a day, you are not doing enough. He is a young, male who NEEDS an outlet for his energy if you don't give it to him, he is only going to get worse. The weather is breaking. It is still cold, days are getting longer GET HIM OUT FOR LONG WALKS! And be prepared to move, you need to go his speed. Walking slow to you won't do it. Mix it up, walk fast then make him focus and walk slower... repeat. The focus will help wear him down too. 

I am telling you... agility classes.... I know it is hard right now but good outlet for that energy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Sam I hear you about the winter. It was really rough for us this year. It caught me too, differently but none the less. However I firmly agree with Bay Beams. You can't wait for your classes. I also think while the classes will be good, they won't 'change' his behavior. Only you can do that and it take TOTAL commitment from all parties.
> 
> First of all you have to commit to his exercise. Yup it is still cold, but you have to do it. No do not start biking Enzo yet, he is not old enough. Is Hunter still intact? If you have two male dogs intact in the same house, it could be adding to your frustration. Yes two intact males can live together, but they need proper training and exercise so they are not feeding off each other. Personalities could be what is getting Enzo in trouble. In our house Gabby is the instigator, and Quinn takes it. Gabby is the one we have to watch but TRUST me, Quinn eggs her on when we are trying to control the situation. It is not just one dog.
> 
> ...


Things have been better when it's just us at home. I really think he's feeding off of my FIL's negative energy and the extreme energy from his fiance's children. We've been getting out for our walks, including the trails at Carpenter Lake (gorgeous trails - you should take your pups their sometimes) and class started back up on Sunday. 

I did want to message you and ask you, though. I was looking to see the schedules for agility at both Northfield and Sportsmen (I was looking at this summer. He has 5 more weeks of beginner obedience and I need time to get $$ together for another class) but both of them said that your dog must have a really good recall as a prerequisite (in addition to the beginner class). We're working on his recall, but we're not there yet. Enzo is doing great with it around the house but in a distracting setting, it's just not happening yet. I don't want to "be dismissed, no questions asked" like both clubs say that you will be because the money for the class is a LOT of money to me right now. Besides that, both clubs are far from us and it's going to be hard to try to find a time that will work (i.e. that I can get to on time after work). I know you said to stay away from Wolverine because of how small they are but I'm wondering if it would be horrible for just an intro to agility class so that we can have a little something extra to do with him. They have a 7 week class that starts on May 2nd. Thoughts??


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Things have been better when it's just us at home. I really think he's feeding off of my FIL's negative energy and the extreme energy from his fiance's children. We've been getting out for our walks, including the trails at Carpenter Lake (gorgeous trails - you should take your pups their sometimes) and class started back up on Sunday.
> 
> I did want to message you and ask you, though. I was looking to see the schedules for agility at both Northfield and Sportsmen (I was looking at this summer. He has 5 more weeks of beginner obedience and I need time to get $$ together for another class) but both of them said that your dog must have a really good recall as a prerequisite (in addition to the beginner class). We're working on his recall, but we're not there yet. Enzo is doing great with it around the house but in a distracting setting, it's just not happening yet. I don't want to "be dismissed, no questions asked" like both clubs say that you will be because the money for the class is a LOT of money to me right now. Besides that, both clubs are far from us and it's going to be hard to try to find a time that will work (i.e. that I can get to on time after work). I know you said to stay away from Wolverine because of how small they are but I'm wondering if it would be horrible for just an intro to agility class so that we can have a little something extra to do with him. They have a 7 week class that starts on May 2nd. Thoughts??


I looked into Wolverine previously.. is there something wrong with them?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ann just said before that it's a smaller facility so there isn't as much room as there is at Sportsmen's or NDT.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

You can also try Canine Sports Rec, which would be closer for you or Agility Synergy (about the same distance), both of which I would highly recommend. However, they all require a GOOD RECALL for agility since you have to do work off-leash and you need to be in control of your dog.


----------



## donutboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Does Enzo love to chase random flying objects like leaves, tissues etc.? I was looking for toys for Donut the other day and I found a laser of all things in the pet store. Long story short he goes crazy chasing the little red dot.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Lasers are usually not encouraged because it can cause obsessive behavior with dogs. Just don't use it too much.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Yea be careful with the laser light. I have seen laser light transition very quickly to shadow chasing.


----------

